# Trolling motor shaft length Carolina Skiff 16 STD?



## JimCameron (Jan 3, 2010)

www.Carolinaskiffowner.com 

seek and you will have answers.


----------



## FSUfisher (Jul 16, 2007)

Rich- I don't think it will work on the bow. If the STD is the predecessor to the DLX it won't at least. I tried this recently to see if I had to buy a new troller for my 1655 DLX and I do.


----------



## richg99 (Nov 28, 2009)

Yea, thanks...that is about what I expected. 

As I posted above, I also queried the CS group. A guy there had a J16 with a 48 inch TM. He had 18 inches of "excess". 

Unfortunately, his J16 has a gunnel height of 14.5 inches and the old STD (similar to the DLX) had a gunnel height of 16 inches. That pretty much proved that I cannot use the shorty shaft on the bigger boat. 

Heck, I was hoping for a better answer... but I expected this result. regards, and thanks for your help and input. Rich .


----------



## FSUfisher (Jul 16, 2007)

Hey, you can feel good knowing we're both in the same boat (pun intended). ;D


----------



## JimCameron (Jan 3, 2010)

When you write "TM" is that for Transom Mount? Because that may be why the guy has excess.


----------



## richg99 (Nov 28, 2009)

I was using TM as an abbreviation for Troling Motor. 

You make a good point, though. 

If he was using TM for "transom mount"....that would make the measurement even less favorable to me. The front deck (where I want to mount the trolling motor) is ABOVE the gunnels and the top of the gunnels were even with the transom. 

It does seem a shame that a guy can buy a good used boat, with a 15 to 25 hp internal combustion motor for around $5,000. Then a remote controlled trolling motor costs $500.00 to $1,500.00 ??? Seems a lot for a 12 volt starter motor encased in plastic. 

regards, Rich


----------



## gheenoe (Dec 27, 2009)

I had the same exact CS and I also had a 30" transom mount from another boat and it was to short. I went with a 42" and wish it was longer it was only 10" or so above the deck.


----------

